# Процент ошибок в МРТ



## SERG B. (11 Май 2012)

Доброго дня уважаемые форумчане - врачи.  Поделитесь пожалуйста своими наблюдениями по такому вопросу. Какова величина ошибок исследования позвоночника на предмет наличия грыж, протрузий.  Даный вопрос задан  исходя из такой ситуации.
Есть на руках результаты обследования шейногрудного отдела позвоночника, согласно которых у меня: _остеохондроз шейного и грудного отделов позвоночника. Протрузии дисков в спиномозговой канал в сегментах С3-С4 (2,4 мм. судя по фото), С5-С6 (2,8 мм.), С6-С7 (3,7 мм.). Сколиоз грудного отдела позвоночника 1 степени. Гемангиома тела Th2._
По совету  знакомого посетил человека, который поднял его с кровати. После осмотра и ощупывания моей спины даный человек заявил, что никаких грыж у меня нет, а мучают меня соли, смещения... Обещал с помощью мануальной терапии, упражнений и т.д. вылечить.  Возможно ли руками (даже суперчустивтельными) определить наличие/отсутсвие грыж/протрузий? 
В понедельник идти в клинику, которая меня направила на МРТ. До посещения клиники хотелось бы для себя уяснить линию поведения. 
МРТ делал четыре дня назад, когда были сильные тупые боли в руке, особенно утром после пробуждения. Передвигался сам, но любые телодвижения в верхней части тела вызывали острую стреляющую боль. 
Мои болевые ощущения на сегодня: иногда умеренно болит в области позвночника чуть ниже начала шеи (наверное пресловутые   _С6-С7 )_, иногда ноет рука, иногда при повороте шеи боль отдает в руку, предплечье. Онемевшие дней 5 назад большой, указательный и чуточку средний пальцы имею место быть. 5 дней принимаю диклобер, нейрорубин.  
Марку апарата на котором делалось мрт указать не могу,  т.к. не знаю где на снимке об этом указывается.  Подскажите - напишу.
Спасибо.
С уважением, Сергей, 41 год.


----------



## SERG B. (12 Май 2012)

Очень прошу ответить по теме. Буду признателен всем, в том числе и не врачам.
Спасибо.


----------



## Галюня (12 Май 2012)

Сергей, по всей видимости, человек, который рассказал вам про соли и смещения, не имеет медицинского образования, я бы побоялась обратиться к такому специалисту, тем более с проблемами в шейном отделе. МРТ самый достоверный метод исследования заболеваний позвоночника и если при его проведении обнаружены грыжи и не обнаружено смещения позвонков, значит так и есть. Наличие или отсутствие грыж невозможно определить ни на глаз, ни на ощупь. Хочу посоветовать вам создать свою тему в разделе "Грыжи и протрузии межпозвонковых дисков", разместить там свои снимки, подробно описать жалобы, проведенное лечение(если оно было) и задать врачам вопросы, на которые вы хотели бы получить ответ. С уважением. Галина.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (14 Май 2012)

Но высокая чувствительность МРТ сочетается с низкой специфичностью в отношении определения причины болей. То есть если грыжа обнаружена на МРТ, то она там есть на самом деле, однако не факт, что именно она болит.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Май 2012)

Тема не корректно названа. Нужно было назвать так, какова вероятность, что человеческая глупость может переубедить пациента в том, что МРТ выдало ошибочную картину.


----------



## doclega (18 Май 2012)

А я бы сказал так : если Вам этот человек поможет и вылечит .Плюньте на всё. Есть ещё русские "левши" которые и грыжу на глаз определяют и блоху подковать смогут...


----------



## Немос (21 Июн 2012)

doclega написал(а):


> А я бы сказал так : если Вам этот человек поможет и вылечит .Плюньте на всё. Есть ещё русские "левши" которые и грыжу на глаз определяют и блоху подковать смогут...


Руками без проблем можно определить грыжу, вот с протрузиями сложнее.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (21 Июн 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> Руками без проблем можно определить грыжу, вот с протрузиями сложнее.


Руками грыжу определить невозможно


----------



## Немос (21 Июн 2012)

Если б с Валентином Иванычем случилось бы не в Москве, а в Хабаровске и сейчас бы он зашёл на форум- Вы написали б что не может быть...Ну не довелось Вам многое увидеть и узнать, мож ещё увидите...Хотите - проверьте...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июн 2012)

Расскажите как вы это делаете?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (22 Июн 2012)

Ну как это обычно бывает? "Доктор, у меня шишечка там на спине. Это не грыжа случайно?"


----------



## Немос (22 Июн 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Ну как это обычно бывает? "Доктор, у меня шишечка там на спине. Это не грыжа случайно?"


Глубокие Ваши познания и фантазия меня впечатляют.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Расскажите как вы это делаете?


По старинке, руками щупается, годы тренировок и каждый сможет это сделать...
Покойный Николай Андреевич Касьян тоже руками мог определить  где грыжа. Утверждать не буду, но мне рассказывали его бывшие пациенты-люди адекватные.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (23 Июн 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> Глубокие Ваши познания и фантазия меня впечатляют.
> 
> По старинке, руками щупается, годы тренировок и каждый сможет это сделать...
> Покойный Николай Андреевич Касьян тоже руками мог определить где грыжа. Утверждать не буду, но мне рассказывали его бывшие пациенты-люди адекватные.


Я-то как раз грыжу диска пальцами много раз трогал. Правда, для этого приходилось сделать разрез, отслоить мышцы, вскрыть желтую связку, отодвинуть дуральный мешок и кусачками грыжу вытащить и положить на салфеточку. Ну а потом уже - щупай, сколько хочешь. Увы, вынужден вас разочаровать... Найдите в интернете какой-нибудь анатомический атлас, найдите картинки с позвоночником и сразу поймете. Если хотите знать правду, конечно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2012)

Предположить грыжу диска, понимать что она есть, понимать на каком она уровне, да это рутинная работа невролога в любой поликлинике.
Вот опередить сколько она мм, точно , и мрт ошибается.
А зачем вы ищите грыжи, вы их лечите?
Если лечите, то как как?

"Определив" руками где грыжа, вы что с ней делаете? Какие задачи себе определяете?
И какими методами эти задачи выполняете?


----------



## Немос (25 Июн 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Найдите в интернете какой-нибудь анатомический атлас, найдите картинки с позвоночником и сразу поймете. Если хотите знать правду, конечно.


Не каждый обладатель атласа может позволить себе фразу- "Колено не может болеть из-за проблем с позвоночником"...
Существовало 12 не похожих друг на друга видов диагностики грыж. Если Вы не слышали или не знаете , это не значит, что этого не было или нет. Создайте тему -"Необычные методы диагностики",и ,возможно, Вы узнаете много интересного. Пальпация-это простейший и понятный из того , что было.
По теме. Один и тот же снимок показал трём специалистам. Двое увидели грыжу, третий-нет. Грыжа была в действительности.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2012)

А нам покажите снимки и мы выскажем свое мнение.
12 видов диагностики, интересно, подскажите какие.
Мы ведь врачи, мы знаем только то, что знаем и то чему учат, а у вас что-то вами придуманное, интересно.
Будучи начальником отделения традиционной медицины имел в подчинении кабинет биолокации (считай экстрасенсов) и тестировал больше сотни "биоэнерголокаторов" и все рисовали желудок как в учебнике анатомии, а не как у живого человека, поэтому интересно что вы можете нам показать.
Зачем тему новую открывать, эта тема хороша.
Кстати, а почему НЕМОС, это тоже что-то значит?
А почему такая аватарка, почему артист в роли капитана Немо?


----------



## Немос (27 Июн 2012)

Зачем лукавите, Фёдор? Не Вы первый пытаетесь представиться не грамотным простачком. Подавляющее большинство постоянных посетителей форума про устройство позвоночника знают практически всё. Они его виртуально могут разобрать по молекуле и собрать. Нет такого места, которое не было б обследовано. Статьи на тему позвоночника прочитаны, я думаю, все. Каждый в голове держит десятки методов лечения позвоночника, знает метод лечения врачей в различных странах. Помнит , кто нёс какую несуразицу на форуме за 5 последних лет. Не исключаю, что знаете мнение по поводу лечения грыж  папуасов из Новой Гвинеи. Если б кто-то узнал мнение на этот счёт пингвина из Мадагаскара, то , я не сомневаюсь, вы б знали... Не прилично  с Вашей стороны представляться деревом.
Знания по строению позвоночника великолепны! А вот с механизмами заболевания проблемы. И  протекают они по обычным медицинским законам, без всяких потусторонних сил. Секретов там особых нет. Многие Вас пытались наставить на путь истинный, но у них не было образования , Вы же считаете себя выше над теми, кто не имеет диплома. Вы читаете статьи  и не верите даже  коллегам, а ведь многие пишут умные вещи. У Вас есть своё мнение и сойти с него ни как не можете. Вы каждый день ходите возле правильного варианта-вытираете ноги , перешагиваете, пинаете, но поднять не можете....что мешает- не знаю...Если б Вы знали механизм- Вы б определяли  чем занимается тот или иной врач , почему некоторые грыжи может помочь вылечить любой сельский врач, и почему одним занятия в клиниках помогают, а другим вредят. А там, глядишь, с Вашими знаниями за ночь, Вы б придумали 24 варианта диагностирования грыж...с метра, с двух, с трёх, ста...или вообще б отменили диагностику...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2012)

Так и прошу рассказать, а то одну воду льете.
Скажем врачебные методы диагностики основаны на науках разных.
Ваши методы на чем?, что в основе - поведение больного, состояние его ауры, ваши ощущения глазами, руками и прочее.
Мой отец 100% знал, мальчик или девочка родится, на всю деревню "УЗИ" заменял.
Посмотрит искоса в одну сторону, что ему бутылку поставили, затем в другую, на живот, и как скажет, так и будет.
А Вы как этот процесс организовываете?
Очень интересно, потому как новых наук не придумано, значит Вас можно вместить в какую-то, вот и хочу понять в какую.


----------



## Немос (29 Июн 2012)

Это Вам кажется, что вода. На самом деле я подсказываю. Пока задаёте вопросы-сами же на них и отвечаете...Надо ж аккуратно информацию подавать , медленно...А то один товарищ практически написал о процессе лечения грыжи, так его чуть ли не позором нации (или как-то так) назвали. Не помню кто, но Вы тоже оставили там свой комментарий. Вот и приходится на эзоповском языке писать. Видите, как люди болезненно реагируют, когда пишешь в разрез с их знаниями. К тому же, процесс усвоений знаний проходит лучше, если обучаемому дают самому додуматься до правильного ответа.
У человека есть свой диагностический центр. По болям можно узнать многое, раньше так и делали из-за отсутствия тамографов. Да и сейчас так делают. А дальше дело техники...Вот у Вас там была грыжа. Где она, какая- я не знаю. Но я точно знаю, что будет третья, четвёртая , пятая операция. Через какое-то время у следующих вниз двух (больше может, меньше нет) дисков , будут протрузии, потом грыжи. Затем тоже самое произойдёт с верхним диском. Вопрос лишь времени и последовательности. Замечаете из этой воды одну мелкую детальку? Как видите ничего нового и сверхъестественного.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2012)

Детальку не заметил, но действительно Ничего нового, потому как пока не вразрез со знаниями.
И я могу предсказать, к 70 годам вы будете на 5 см ниже чем сейчас, а к 85 до 10 см Ваш рост уменьшится.
Могу предсказать на расстоянии, что у вас есть простатит, а к 70 годам будет аденома.
Сделайте мрт и покажите нам, предсказываю вам протрузию нижнего диска.


----------



## natalia_vl (29 Июн 2012)

Немос написал(а):


> Надо ж аккуратно информацию подавать , медленно...А то один товарищ практически написал о процессе лечения грыжи, так его чуть ли не позором нации (или как-то так) назвали. Не помню кто, но Вы тоже оставили там свой комментарий. Вот и приходится на эзоповском языке писать. Видите, как люди болезненно реагируют, когда пишешь в разрез с их знаниями. К тому же, процесс усвоений знаний проходит лучше, если обучаемому дают самому додуматься до правильного ответа.


Я думала, что на этом сайте три категории людей
- это доктора которые нам помогают справится с болезнью за что ОГРОМНОЕ ИМ СПАСИБО!!!,
- это люди которые пытаются справится со своим недугом и которым нужна реальная помощь советом и моральная поддержка 
- это те кто с положительными а порой и не очень положительными результатами лечения делятся опытом...
Все остальные личности с туманными целями присутствия тут лишь только мешают.. - отвлекают докторов, вводят в замешательство и сбивают с толку пациентов и ... меня мягко говоря злят, а все болезни от нервов между прочим
Я помню, что когда я только зарегистрировалась тут, то мне в личку пришло письмо о том, что бы я никого не слушала, операцию не делала, что будет все плохо и.... что бы я собрала вещи и поехала туда не знаю куда, не известно насколько и  к тому не знаю кому (фин вопрос обсудится позже) и мне обязательно помогут потому что ТОТ кто берется помогать хоть и не имеет мед образования, но у НЕГО прадед что-то лечил и ЕГО дети настаивают что бы и ОН этим в конце концов занялся бы... хотя тут и не до смеха конечно потому что люди в борьбе с болезнью  настолько бывают растеряны и порой в отчаянии или боятся операций что и поедут же...  
Это я все к тому что если вам есть что сказать то говорите прямо  и если с вами кто-то не согласен то спорьте и доказывайте аргументированно свою правоту, а если нечего сказать то лучше промолчать и просто почитать что умные люди пишут .... А вот про процесс усвоения знаний вы меня вообще рассмешили.. У нас тут доктора и так люди образованные и им нечего скрывать в отличии от вас... Кто Вы? Откуда? Есть ли мед образование хоть начальное какое-то? Какими методиками лечения владеете?... Хоть что-нибудь о себе, НЕМОС


----------



## Ольга . (30 Июн 2012)

natalia_vl написал(а):


> Я помню, что когда я только зарегистрировалась тут, то мне в личку пришло письмо о том, что бы я никого не слушала, операцию не делала, что будет все плохо и.... что бы я собрала вещи и поехала туда не знаю куда, не известно насколько и к тому не знаю кому (фин вопрос обсудится позже) и мне обязательно помогут потому что ТОТ кто берется помогать хоть и не имеет мед образования, но у НЕГО прадед что-то лечил и ЕГО дети настаивают что бы и ОН этим в конце концов занялся бы...


 
Уважаемые форумчане!
Если Вам в личку от незнакомых пользователей (особенно от таких, которые не имеют на форуме сообщений) поступают предложения  полечиться у них, купить "недорого" какой-либо препарат или т. п.,  пожалуйста, не забывайте о том, что у Вас всегда есть возможность написать об этом модераторам и  сообщить ники тех, кто Вас "достает".
(Как правило, эти предложения - спам, развод или шарлатанство.)


----------



## Немос (2 Июл 2012)

Предсказатель пока из Вас не получается. Простатит к 80 годам , слава богу, не грозит. Если знать о лечении 3 его причин, то старость можно встретить и без него. Несмотря на болезненость и сложность видимого лечения, квалификация специалиста в разы ниже , чем специалиста по лечению позвоночника. Причина простатита и миомы одна и таже.
Предположим я сделаю МРТ. Вы белым по чёрному увидите протрузию. А руки скажут-нет у меня там ни чего. Кому верить? Кто прав- современный метод или старый?
Если Вы вспомните о том ,что Вы умеете безошибочно пальпировать лет этак с 10, и этому Вас никто не учил, то спора , я думаю, не будет.
Закономерность увидена верно, с той лишь разницей, что погрешность может гулять...но это пока не важно. Детальки так и не нашли...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2012)

К 80 будет Аденома, правда если доживем.


> Если Вы вспомните о том ,что Вы умеете безошибочно пальпировать лет этак с 10, и этому Вас никто не учил, то спора , я думаю, не будет.


Если вы об онанизме, то я с этим в 10 лет и закончил, а вот вы вижу никак не закончите.

Простите, но экстрасенсорную чушь устал слушать уже много лет назад.
"Лечите", как можете и кого можете, если у них проблемы в голове, только людей с болезнями не губите, у них часто нет времени на понимание того что вы делаете.
Лекарств не отменяйте, от врачей не отвращайте, при ухудшении отправляете в больницу.
Вас не остановить, вы себе видать глубоко вбили в голову что, что-то можете, так хоть делайте все как бы рядом с медициной, а не против.
Впрочем, капитан Немо думал о себе, а не о других.


----------



## Немос (4 Июл 2012)

Каждый мыслит в меру своей испорченности. На этом,  я думаю, ликбез можно закончить. Вопрос-то был детский. Когда дочь у Вас болела, Вы первым делом трогали ей лоб. Да, Вы своими руками не почувствуете воспаление при протрузии, я ж писал-годы тренировок. А если б я написал зачем вообще диагностировать грыжу- Вы б засыпали и просыпались с улыбкой,  но этого Вам уже похоже не узнать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2012)

И, слава Богу!


----------



## Sv-lay (6 Июл 2012)

Согласна, что грыжу можно определить руками.   вВСеченовской больнице, врач у меня, спросил, мучают ли меня боли в спине, потому что он руками услышал грыжу, я удивилась. Никаких болей, кроме головных, я, тогда не чувствовала. Это был 2004г.  Спустя 5 лет у меня нашли две грыжи, одну-большую Да, они меня беспокоят, но,особенно мучают боли в крупных и мелких суставах. Мне их начали лечить спустя много лет, в травматологии, капельницами, но уже после 10-й срочно перевели , в гастро, оказывается они спровоцировали язву. И, наконец, терапевт мне выписала  хондопротекторы. Афлутоп и Артру. Врачи- замечательные, умницы- есть!!! И руки у них- замечательные, которые все чувствуют,  знают и лечат! Только их меньше, чем других. А теперь подскажите, какого года должен быть аппарат МРТ, чтобы ему, можно было бы, доверять? И по какому адресу, в Москве, они есть?


----------



## Ольга . (6 Июл 2012)

Sv-lay написал(а):


> ... подскажите, какого года должен быть аппарат МРТ, чтобы ему, можно было бы, доверять?


https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6390/


> И по какому адресу, в Москве, они есть?


Гугль и Яндекс Вам в помощь...   А также тема "Где сделать МРТ?"


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (7 Июл 2012)

Sv-lay написал(а):


> Согласна, что грыжу можно определить руками. вВСеченовской больнице, врач у меня, спросил, мучают ли меня боли в спине, потому что он руками услышал грыжу, я удивилась.
> ...
> А теперь подскажите, какого года должен быть аппарат МРТ, чтобы ему, можно было бы, доверять? И по какому адресу, в Москве, они есть?


Зачем вам МРТ когда можно руками пощупать?


----------



## Денвер (19 Июн 2013)

Немос написал(а):


> Руками без проблем можно определить грыжу, вот с протрузиями сложнее.


в поисковике найдите строение позвоночника,и посмотрите на какой глубине от поверхности находятся межпозвоночные диски,и чем они защищены...определить руками невозможно,шишки в виде отложения солей,да,а грыжи нет
Добавлено: Jun 19, 2013 1:26 PM
хотя если действовать по принципу,точнее по статистике,то можно выйти на улицу,и ткнуть пальцем в первого встречного,и у него будет либо грыжа,либо протрузия...


----------

